# Pedal Car - Ford Model T - Customization



## Serrano (Aug 27, 2020)

Just to share with you my new ride.
A brand new repro Model T with custom licence plates, redone radiator with Ford Script added, oval logo, and the cherry on top, the tail light 
hope you like it


----------



## Boris (Aug 27, 2020)

Jaw-droppingly cool!


----------



## Serrano (Aug 27, 2020)

Boris said:


> Jaw-droppingly cool!



thanks


----------



## Serrano (Aug 27, 2020)

Next stage will be a trailer for my model trains brand (Lusotrains)... something like this


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 27, 2020)

Carro muito bom !


----------



## Serrano (Aug 27, 2020)

CWCMAN said:


> Carro muito bom !




Obrigado!


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 27, 2020)

De nada meu amigo


----------



## Serrano (Aug 27, 2020)

CWCMAN said:


> De nada meu amigo



you speak portuguese  are you from this side of the world ?


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 27, 2020)

My Portuguese is limited. My family is from Valencia Spain


----------



## Serrano (Aug 27, 2020)

CWCMAN said:


> My Portuguese is limited. My family is from Valencia Spain



I am spanish descendent (my grandfather was from Barcelona)


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 27, 2020)

Impressionante! I have not visited Spain in many years.

Prazer em conhece-lo


----------



## Serrano (Aug 27, 2020)

CWCMAN said:


> Impressionante! I have not visited Spain in many years.
> 
> Prazer em conhece-lo



igualmente, se precisar de algo deste lado, já sabe é só dizer


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 27, 2020)

Voce ja esteve na California?

(sorry, I don't know how to accents while typing)


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 27, 2020)

Serrano said:


> igualmente, se precisar de algo deste lado, já sabe é só dizer




Muito obrigado, agradeco. Da mesma forma.


----------



## Serrano (Aug 27, 2020)

CWCMAN said:


> Voce ja esteve na California?
> 
> (sorry, I don't know how to accents while typing)



do not worry with that 
I´ve never been in US, when young dreamed in become a fighter pilot in USAF but some years later find that will not be possible, so I finish to become a Project manager, surrounded with german trains and now US pedal cars and tricycles LOL


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 27, 2020)

Boa noite Serrano.


----------



## Serrano (Aug 27, 2020)

good night, take care


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 27, 2020)

I used to collect pedal cars as well. Now I have several prewar bicycles and VW buses. 
Ha multos VW onibus em Portugal.


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 27, 2020)

Serrano said:


> good night, take care



Voce tambem.


----------



## vincev (Aug 28, 2020)

Holy *&#% ! Thats really nice !


----------



## Serrano (Aug 29, 2020)

vincev said:


> Holy *&#% ! Thats really nice !



thank you


----------

